# New Strength n Mass Journal



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Sup dudes n dudettes!! :becky:

After doing much research, and asking few guys from here; cheers FLEG, I have decided to change my routine up a little bit. Im still sticking with the big lifts, but I have decided to do the 553311 for six weeks and 3x10-12 for two weeks.

5,5,3,3,1,1 will be the reps - 6 sets.

Here's how today went;

Squats olympic

15xbar wu

5x30kg

5x30kg

3x35kg

3x35

1x50

1x50kg

Bench press olympic

20xbar

5x40kg

5x45kg

3x50kg

3x50kg

1x55kg

1x55kg

Db seated shoulder press

20x8kg wu

5x12kg

5x12kg

3x14kg

3x14kg

1x16kg

1x16kg

Dips

5

5

3x4kg

3x4kg

1x6kg

1x6kg


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

cheers fleg, I have always been poor at squats and anything with legs. They are my weakest link!

I think I was squatting around around 10kg at best for 10 reps, squatting 50kg may seem minor to most guys but for me its a huge step forward! :becky: well chuffed with it!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great news on the squats mate, good to see the weight move up. Do you reckon you could've got another rep out 50kg if someone had been there to help motivate etc?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Dorsey, and mmmm i dont think i would have got anymore out at all... my legs feel like jelly now lol!

To contrary belief, I train better/harder on my own.

I've had training partners n spotters in the past and feel they slow me down and loose focus.

On my own I am alot more focused and determined - I stick my tunes in my iphone n away I go... Others feel they train harder with partner - competition encouragement etc..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

This am's workout:

Deadlifts olympic

10xbar

5x20

5x30

3x32.5

3x32.5

1x35

1x35

Widepullups weight assist

10x20kg wu

5x15kg

5x15kg

3x13kg

3x13kg

1x10kg

1x10kg

Seated preacher ez bar curls

10x10kg straigh bb

5x12.5

5x12.5

3x15

3x15

1x20

1x20


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

have been abit shady past few weeks.. on n off.. different routines...

time for me to focus 

This is this mornings story...

Deadlifts olympic

10xbar

10x20kg

10x25kg

10x27.5

Widepullups weight assist

10x20kg wu

9x15kg

10x17.5kg

10x17.5kg

Seated db shoulder press

10x12kg

10x14kg

10x14kg

Standing bb curls

10x25kg

10x20kg

10x20kg


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Just curious on what your goals are? And I know what your saying about shady weeks. Really should try to cut them out. Im the same and basically have been stopping myself grow becuase of the focus. What sort of split are you running?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

hey calver,

my goals are, basically build build mass mass... im currently slim (not skinny), but also got bit of a belly, which yeah my cardio sucks but something i need to work on...

PS - I was reading through other day and well done mate on the PB on the bench press - your 10 years younger than me and can bench about double what im bench.. hats off to ya!


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Maybe you should extend then 3 x 10 - 12 I just dont think 2 weeks will be adequte but then it might.

And cheers. If im still lifting in 10 years il be happy!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks fella, im doing cals full body, now split x2 ...

What kinda routine r u doin mate?

I checked your journal... it seems you're doing too much on chest exercises and pullups.. is that not over training? also there were no deadlifts...? is there a reason why?

Still learning ere mate so bare with us


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

My journal is a mess. I have no specific routine at this moment in time due to moving down under and am moving home in a few days. So yeah everything is a bit hit and miss. havnt been able to dead lift or squat for a while now due to issues with my legs.

I will be starting a new log when I return and settle in. I usually work around a 3 day split.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

no worries calver, ill be looking forward to checking out your workout routines in due course mate.


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Well I can pretty much tell you I will be doing a 3 day split training every other day. And oh yeah, keep up the good work.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Did some drop sets today...

First time ive done them, kept my routine the same other than that..

Squats + olympic

30kgx8

20kg x 10

10kg x 10

Bench + olympic

25x10

20x10

15kgx10

Dips weaight assist

5kgx10

3kgx7

No wa 3


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Mate, reading over the last couple of pages I think you need to decided exactly how you're gonna run your WO and run with it instead of switching from 3 x 10, to reps of 5 or less, to drop sets etc etc. I would personally just hit 3 x 10 week in week out and look at increasing the weight perhaps every other week. Take your squats for instance (which I know are your weak point): you'd be much better off doing 3 x 8 at 30kg and working up to 3 x 10 gradually instead of dropping down to a set of 10kg with only 2 extra reps. That's just my personal opinion obviously, just feel like you're perhaps lacking in a bit of direction at present.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Dorsey... appreciate the advise.. and you're right as rain.. I'm abit everywhere at the moment arent I..

Its just that I read about drop sets to shock muscles etc (once every month) does you good...

Right.. back to the 3x10's 

cheers


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm far from an expert so obviously seek advice from those better positioned to give it. For me though, I just like to have a plan in my mind for me to stick to. I find it much easier to measure my progress that way too, as hopefully you can see weights/reps increasing week by week.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Deadlifts olympic

20xbar

10x27.5

10x27.5

10x27.5

Widepullups weight assist

10x20kg wu

9x15kg

10x17.5kg

5x17.5kg 5x20kg

Seate db shoulder press

20x4kg

10x14kg

10x16kg

10x16kg

Ez preacher curls

10x15kg

10x15kg

Standing

10x15kg


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Did you feel better today keeping the rep range constant again?

Do your deads include the bar or is that to be added on top?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeh felt more consistent .. but in all honesty i felt a huge pump doing the pyramid thing.

But like you say, why fix that what isn't broken right...

deads are weight and bar (20kg) on top so 47.5kg... my forearms hurt the most on deads...

Cal even suggested I work on my grip strength which is seriously lagging...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You should include the weight of the bar in your journal mate, you're lifting that too after all!

Keep doing deads and your grip will improve no end over time. I've also done the 'brick on a string' thingy that Fleg has mentioned time and time again so perhaps put that together if you get chance.

I know legs are your weak point but you're squatting 50 for 8 so I reckon you should be able to start gradually increasing your dead weight now. Get the dead weight up to 50 next session then start pushing yourself from there, week in week out. You'll be hitting the 80-100 mark before you know it!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

excellent thanks for the encouragement dorsey!

whats a brick on a string mate?

My numbers look pathetic among some of the numbers on journals in this place but damned if i let that s**t stop me... *hears the rocky theme* :boxing: :becky:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> You should include the weight of the bar in your journal mate, you're lifting that too after all!
> 
> Keep doing deads and your grip will improve no end over time. I've also done the 'brick on a string' thingy that Fleg has mentioned time and time again so perhaps put that together if you get chance.
> 
> I know legs are your weak point but you're squatting 50 for 8 so I reckon you should be able to start gradually increasing your dead weight now. Get the dead weight up to 50 next session then start pushing yourself from there, week in week out. You'll be hitting the 80-100 mark before you know it!


I never quote the bar with my weights, perhaps I should include the bar from now on in my journal, makes the weights look better eh lol. Olmypic bar 20KG right.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

yeh trixsta - my squat, bench and deads went up 20 kg :boxing: yeh olympic bar = 20kg


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

jakal2001 said:


> yeh trixsta - my squat, bench and deads went up 20 kg :boxing: yeh olympic bar = 20kg


Good stuff


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

The bar is part of the weight after all. If you were doing curls with an oly bar by itself you wouldn't write down you did curls with thin air would you?! :becky:

Jak, your numbers are relative to you so who gives a fcuk what they're like in comparison to anyone elses! You train for you, nobody else. So long as you can look in the mirror and honestly say you blasted that workout harder than the last then that's all that matters.

Keep up the good work though mate, definitely starting to move in the right direction.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

cheers mate, i intend to carry on adding plates to the bar


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> The bar is part of the weight after all. If you were doing curls with an oly bar by itself you wouldn't write down you did curls with thin air would you?! :becky:
> 
> Jak, your numbers are relative to you so who gives a fcuk what they'll like in comparison to anyone elses! You train for you, nobody else. So long as you can look in the mirror and honestly say you blasted that workout harder than the last then that's all that matters.
> 
> Keep up the good work though mate, definitely starting to move in the right direction.


Exactly my thoughts, well said!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how bout this..

do 3x10 as long as ya can..

weight is added everyweek..

at some point reps will drop..

as long as rep drop is genuine and not just to add weight its expected..

you could take routine down to 3x5 ultimately..

thats the best way to prep for 5x5 or any form of low reps...

i can only reiterate that most of my clients cant work with low reps and do justice to the rep range..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> how bout this..
> 
> do 3x10 as long as ya can..
> 
> ...


Cal, the weight adding every week worked for a while but then it just kinda stopped, I carried on adding the weight but was really struggling to lift the weight/do a good ROM/to even get to the ten reps. This is even when adding 2kg increments.

I feel myself gotten physically stronger, and bigger with the routine you got me on.

Ill try the 3x5 thing next week, but if it doesnt benefit most of your clients as much as the 3x10 thing then is there much point in all honesty?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't try the 3 x 5 thing mate, we've just got you back on 3 x 10! Cal was just explaining how most ppl would work towards 3 x 5 by progressively lifting more & more weight every week and subsequently having to lower the rep range. It's something that happens gradually over time, not all of a sudden with a single decision. And as he says, it doesn't benefit the majority especially if your goal is simply to 'look good' instead of competing or whatever.

Just look to add weight when you can mate. If one week you cant get 10 reps out don't increase weight again until you can. You'll get there, just keep on the right track without any more detours!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nailed it on the head mate.. 2kg increments..

its too much..

you need an imperceptable increase that your body can adapt too :wink:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

ok dudes cheers, i got some wrist weights which got left at gym one morning, so i called them to find n put to one side. They were gone for walkies. I wanna get .5kg plates but so many theives in the gym and im a forgetful bugger


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You're really gonna give it a shot then Fleg?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

fleg said:


> Just take your bag in the gym mate... They're both right, you're adding too much weight to the bar every week. Hell if you can't add weight why not just hit out that extra couple of reps? If you weigh say, 12 stone, if you aren't lifting twice your body weight in dead lifts I'd stick with the higher rep ranges adding a SMALL increment every week..
> 
> The difference with what these guys are telling you and what my plan is is that I want to build up to compete in strongman in a couple / few years where as I presume you just want to build good looking muscle and keep your core narrow... I'm slowly introducing repping to 1 rep failure to prepare myself. I still think bodybuilders should incude strength training in their anual routine just not as such a continual rate....


thats exactly what i want... nice muscles but a narrow core, cool ill get the extra reps in until i reach say 11-12 then add the weight... i weigh around 11.5-12 stone so my big lift capability is admitedly shite... but ima hang in there! :boxing:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the weight youre doing is just a marker bud..

it is all relative and fcuk what everyone else is doing..

2 steps forward, 1 step back... and repeat..

as long as the numbers go up thats all you gotta worry about.

i dont know if you`ll get how to do what im going to suggest, but you need to be able to learn how to put more effort into leg work..

legwork takes more of your total % of energy per workout than other exercises..

it`ll take longer cos you`ll need longer rests too..

get your legwork weights up and the rest will follow..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ive heard and read alot about 'do legs and rest of body will grow' so have been doing legs 

weights on legs have gon up as per my journal and then they went down - sacrificed some weight for ROM.. which is more impo.. again a working progress 

thanks cal


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

as long as the ROM is safe for you thats the main thing..

extra ROM is just a trade off against using more weight imo.

a shorter ROM for me works better, i sue more weight but thats not the point lol it waht i have to do to compensate..

do you think you manage to put say 20-30% of your energy into deads and less for the rest?

im trying to figure out if you just do ya big leg work like a few sets of shrugs or calf raises..

or whether they fcuk you up so much you cant breathe slow for 5 mins and have to lay down lol


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

mate ill tell you what takes the most out of me is the damn deadlifts, im sweating like a c*nt and huffin n puffin after those. squats i deal with fine.. infact ive grown to like them bastid exercises :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good man.. you got it..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just keep plugging away now Jak and don't deviated from the routine. You'll be surprised what you'll achieve over the next couple of months if you keep those deads & squats going.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

cheers for the encouragement guys :becky:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Squats (inc olympic @20kg)

15 x bar

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

Incline sk bench

30x10

30x10

30x10

Dips

10

8

5

5kg wa x 9

--- protein shake ----

2% incline walk

5 km/h

10 min


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Deadlifts olympic

20xbar

10x27.5

10x27.5

10x27.5

Widepullups weight assist

10x30kg wu

10x17.5kg

10x18.75

Seated db shoulder press

20x5kg

10x16kg

10x16kg

8x14kg

Ez preacher curls

10x17.5kg

8x15kg (wide)

8x15kg

No idea why, could not lift to save my life... today was a true stuggle to find myself.. anyways guys n gals.. there ya hav it


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Squats (inc olympic @20kg)

15 x bar

52.5kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

bench inc olympic

45kg x10

45kg x10

45kg x10

Dips

8

5kg wa x 10

5kg wa x 10

Calf pushes on leg press

110kg

10 10 10


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Deadlifts olympic

20xbar

8x65kg

8x60

8x60

Widepullups weight assist

10x35kg wu

10x17.5kg

10x17.5kg

10x17.5kg

Seated db shoulder press

20x3kg

10x16kg

10x16kg

8x14kg

Ez preacher curls

10x17.5kg

8x15kg (wide)

8x15kg

Slight improvement in strength in pullups and curls.. no change in shoulder press n deads... infact i think deads have gone down..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Your deads have gone up over 25% in a week mate!! What's happened there then??


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

sorry the figures no longer include the olympic bar.. makes more sense, someone on ere told me to do it like this...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok so last week your deads were at 27.5 plus the bar @ 20 so 47.5 total and this week 60 including the bar I presume so you've added 12.5kg this week? I'm not knocking it obviously matey, it's great going!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Well spotted Dorsey!

This morning I wasn't with it. I confused myself. I make the notes on my iphone notes section and messed myself completely and surprisingly didn't mess my back up.

I was meant to do 27.5kg or 30kg + 20kg (bar) which would be 47.5-50kg including the bar. And Instead I did 65, 60kg including the bar which was just me messing up my numbers and trying to mess up my back

All this time I been thinking, todays deads sucked - and reason is (which now thanks to you mate i know) me running before walking.

Thanks mate..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha wish i was capable of such progression with good form, but my form sucked this morning too.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Shame, I was about to say it's great progress and you should've been pushing yourself like that all along!!

Good work on the squats this wk too btw, let's see if you can hit all 3 sets @ 52.5 next week though eh ;-)


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

cheers Dorsey, the encouragement definitely helps..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Squats (inc olympic @20kg)

15 x bar

52.5kg x 10

52.5kg x 10

52.5kg x 10

Db incline press 18kg (each side)

10

10

10

Dips

8

2.5kg wa x 10

2.5kg wa x 10

2% incline walk

5 km/h

10 min


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great results on the squats there mate, nice to see it ticking up. How did it feel?

Let's get those dips to 3 x 8-10 over the next couple of weeks then with no WA.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Dorsey, admittedly I didnt go all the way down to where my legs are at a 90 degree angle... but close enough.. legs felt like jelly after mate.. but in a good way.. not too much pain...

Dips, I was doing 3x10 no WA last year,.. dont know what happened since but working myself back up there..

thanks for the encouragement there Dorsey


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't inc squat weight next time then, just master 3x10 at current level before moving up.

Good going though mate - you'll easily be doing 60's with good form by Xmas if not more.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

excellent stuff.. cheers dorsey  .... not sure about the 60 by xmas.. but will try


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Not with that attitude you wont anyway! You WILL hit 60 by Xmas!!! :becky:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

YESSS i will ... *rocky theme in background* eye of the tiger mate :boxing:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Deadlifts olympic

20xbar

10x50kg

10x50

10x50

Widepullups weight assist

10x40kg wu

10x15kg

9x16.25kg

9x16.25kg

Seated db shoulder press

20x3kg

10x16kg

10x16kg

8x16kg

Ez preacher curls

10x17.5kg

8x10kg (wide) slow

8x10kg slow

Ok I am doing my biceps on chest day and triceps on back day... I couldnt lift nowt on my bis today afta pullups - which I did well


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Deads looking good too mate. How was the form?

I reckon by Xmas you'll be squatting 60, deads 70 & weighted dips @ 5.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

deadlift form was good thanks Dorsey.... what you reckon on me doing bis on chest, and tris on back day?? i reckon i may be able to get more outa them


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Never done it myself, always done tri's with chest and bi's with back. I can see where you're coming from i.e. perhaps tri's might be stronger on a day when not doing chest as they wont be used as a secondary muscle etc yet my line of thinking would be to train them ON the days when they're already being used as a secondary so as to leave as much rest as poss throughout the rest of the week.

Just my two pence worth, i'm sure others might be better well informed.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Dorsey, Ill put it to the public..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Last week was feeling shyt so left training for a week

back in this morning with a vengeance!!

Squats (inc olympic @20kg)

15 x bar

52.5kg x 10

52.5kg x 10

52.5kg x 10

bench inc olympic

45kg x10

45kg x10

45kg x10

Ez preacher curls

9x17.5kg

9x15kg (wide)

9x15kg


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nothing the matter with a week off mate, i'll be taking one soon once nipper arrives.

I see you decided to swap tri/bi - how did it feel? Looks as though figures improved.

What are the smallest plates your gym has, 2.5's?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Dorsey.. Yeh biceps felt much better as they were completely fresh !!

The smallest weight in my gym is 1.25... Wonder why cal stopped following my journals... ahh i think its cos i didnt get the 0.5kg plates as per his instructions lol :becky:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, funny. 1.25 increments for squats & deads should still be ok for the time being but I do agree there will come a point where 0.5's will prob be needed.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

I probably will but im doing ok for now...Thinking of upping my training to 3x a week

mon - legs, shoulders

Tues - chest, biceps

fri - back, triceps

watta ya think?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Only you know your own body and how it will adapt. For me, i'm seeing good results from x2 so happy to leave at that for the time being. Pushing myself hard so need the extra rest, still aching in parts from Sat morning's sesh.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

well done mate.. no pain no gain.. i find i push myself pretty hard.. and then sometimes ill get days where i walk into the gym n think... damn i cant b fckd today.. guess we all have those days huh... funny enough im not gettin much pain


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Deadlifts inc olympic

20xbar

10x50kg

10x50

10x50

Widepullups weight assist

10x40kg wu

10x15kg

10x15kg

10x15kg

Seated db shoulder press

20x3kg

8x18kg

10x16kg

10x16kg

Dips

8

8

8


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Pull-ups & shoulder press both looking better mate and no assistance on the dips I notice, top man!! Try getting the dips to 3 x 10-12 then you should be ready to start adding a bit of weight.

Time to nudge the deads up slightly next week me thinks.... :becky:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks dorsey

Some great encouragement there!!

Wings tris n shoulders felt great !!

Deads just about did n cheated last couple reps doing sldl lol

Thanks again mate for keepin up with me


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Squats (inc olympic @20kg)

15 x bar

52.5kg x 10

52.5kg x 10

52.5kg x 10

Much better ROMs and more control

bench inc olympic

50kg x8

47.5kg x10

47.5kg x10

Ez preacher curls

10x17.5kg

7x17.5kg (wide)

7x17.5kg


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice work again mate. Next week i'd look to increase squats but keep bench & curls constant, aiming to get rep count up to 3 x 10 on both.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

ah my favourite fan (my only fan  ) lol

yeh felt pretty pumped today after the workout! increased the weight but kind sucked on me rep range though.. and almost outta my shitty budget protein that makes me wanna puke when i drink it, Belgian choc my ass!! so gonna order me some extreme protein today... u recommend any?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, i'm flying the flag mate even if nobody else is!

If it's whey you use get the blueberry cheesecake, supposed to be really nice - next on my list when my current tub runs out.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Dorsey, not a fan of blueberry unfortunately lol..

I want something to take post workout, and maybe something with slow release to take with milk at night before bed...

Ill create a thread on this


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

PWO get build and recover no questions, much prefer the strawberry over banana. Evening I use Pro-6, seems to have everything that's needed for that time of day.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

PWO Im using Ironscience All in one explosion and am getting good results from it.

Build & Recover is also a good option, as is PhD Recover 2:1

Last thing at night any of the blends are good Extreme Pro-6, PhD Blend 6hr, Reflex Miscellar Caseine, they're all good!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, good job I ordered build n recover and pro6... b&r i got strawberry  cant wait to try em :boxing:

Dors, congrats agen on the lil dude.. !!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Jakal, no posts for over TWO weeks?? I do hope you're not thinking of letting all this hard work go to waste?!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Dorsey! How u doing fella.. hows the little dude? hope he n the mrs r good..

Yeah I kinda been without a car for a week and half and also had some issues that needed dealing with so unfortunately gym has taken a back seat.. but as you quite correctly said not letting all the hard work go to waste i should be starting again this week, full force and new routine with new journal


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, new routine already????


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, Dorso! Im gonna keep to the big compounds as priority, but im looking to start shaping now... 3 days a week,

mon - back tricep

wed - legs shoulders

fri - chest bicep

this way i am not burnt out for cardio after workouts...


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

How's the weight gain going mate?...made some good progress?

You new routine sounds spot on


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Brocky!

Weight gain not going so well, infact i think Ive lost a little off the stomache - due to stresses etc and not been training for almost 3 weeks, and hence not taking any supplements. I am going to start again this week, with the new routine... this should hopefully be what im lookin for.. thanks for the comment


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking forward to the changes etc...


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

once again, thank you for the encouragement!! even though i havent been here much recently, im happy to see you guys still rootin for me.. :becky: much love yo! lol


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Nothing wrong with taking a few weeks off from time to time, you'll find you're a little bit stronger when you go back since your body had a good rest. Thats what I usualy find.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Allen, going back to the gym tomorrow.. got my chicken breasts today, got my ex nutrition post workout and pro6 for night time shakes... gloves need a wash but hey lets not get picky.. all set for gym


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, drop the gloves.... :nod:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

why?

I get hard skin on the palms without gloves.. wife dont like hard skin


----------

